# Long Shot - so here goes!!!!



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm wondering if any of Archie's brothers/sisters are on here? He was born June 19th this year and came from a hobby breeder in Taunton. There was a litter of 10  the mum is an Apricot show cocker.

I am keeping my fingers crossed 

x


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> I'm wondering if any of Archie's brothers/sisters are on here? He was born June 19th this year and came from a hobby breeder in Taunton. There was a litter of 10  the mum is an Apricot show cocker.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> x


We got Polly from Taunton and she was born either 19th or 26th June (different dates written in different places!) Dad an apricot min poodle and mum an orange roan cocker - was described as a show one in the online ad, but having seen her she was far too leggy and big. Polly was, I think, the smallest of the litter, but she has made up for it since!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

anndante said:


> We got Polly from Taunton and she was born either 19th or 26th June (different dates written in different places!) Dad an apricot min poodle and mum an orange roan cocker - was described as a show one in the online ad, but having seen her she was far too leggy and big. Polly was, I think, the smallest of the litter, but she has made up for it since!


Ooooh how exciting, the couple we got Archie from were called Rich and Mel, with (I think) 2 young children ... would that fit in with you as well?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ann your puppy looks gorgeous in your avatar picture! Very pretty  Hope you've found a sibling!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

If their surname was Anderson we have siblings!!! Yes, they had, I think, two daughters. They had only been expecting six puppies so came as a shock when they kept coming. I had the last one, which someone else had booked but changed their mind. Saw her pic online on bank holiday Monday morning, brought her home that afternoon! Had seen photos of other pups nearer to me, but the one of her was it!! Actually when I saw the mum I wasn't particularly keen on her! But by then I had fallen hook, line and sinker for Polly (I changed her name to that). I actually preferrered her to the one they were keeping! She was so small, but is now quite tall, although still slim. She looked so dainty and sweet when young! But is now a delightful hairy mutt in need of a trim!!!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

There are a couple of photos of her taken at Christmas in the gallery.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

how lovely to find a sibling! Polly looks lovely!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I have some photo's on my work laptop so I will try and post some on here - I have a great one of all the girl puppies from when they were around 4/5 weeks old


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Just weighed Polly and she's 8kg. Measuring her height is a different matter! I think she's about 15 or 16 inches, but how do you tell with a perpetual motion puppy?!! Quite leggy but slim. Would love to see the girl puppies at 5 weeks old!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Try to stand some tins next to her & get a rough idea of where she comes up to & then measure with a tape measure if you can? That might be easier than just using a tape measure, good luck haha. I would also like to see some puppy pictures  I had a look a Polly, she does look quite tall! Well taller than my Izzie anyway but 15-16" is about average I think  x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

anndante said:


> Just weighed Polly and she's 8kg. Measuring her height is a different matter! I think she's about 15 or 16 inches, but how do you tell with a perpetual motion puppy?!! Quite leggy but slim. Would love to see the girl puppies at 5 weeks old!


Archie was weighed just after Christmas and was 9.5kg  not sure if that's big or not, he's a fairly chunky build - leggy also? I havne't got round to measuring him yet though ... well attempt to do this later this afternoon with the tin can method 

Here are some photo's of the puppies, 1 specifically is all the girls (the one of 4 white ones being held together) the rest are of Archie and his siblings ... hope you can dpot your little Polly in there


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awwww they're so cute! Really nice pictures  Which is Archie?


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly is one of two in the first shot. Has apricot on both ears and over eyes, although it has faded so much. Still trying to decide which she is in the rest! She is in disgrace at present. Will upload photo to gallery to show why! Finally measured her properly and she is 15in and 8kg, but then she was small to start with so would expect her to be smaller than her brother!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

How fantastic you two have found each other!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Shame there don't seem to be any others from the litter on here. Wonder where they all are! I know the breeders kept one sister.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Awwww they're so cute! Really nice pictures  Which is Archie?


Thanks  in the 2nd picture, there's a diagonal line of apricot coloured 'poos - Archie is the middle one of these 

Such a handsome little fella ... not at all biased ha ha ha


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

anndante said:


> Polly is one of two in the first shot. Has apricot on both ears and over eyes, although it has faded so much. Still trying to decide which she is in the rest! She is in disgrace at present. Will upload photo to gallery to show why! Finally measured her properly and she is 15in and 8kg, but then she was small to start with so would expect her to be smaller than her brother!


Excellent! These are the only puppy pictures I have with all of them on, the rest are just Archie 

I think Archie is a little piglet sometimes, he loves his food and pigs ears 

Looking forward to seeing Polly in disgrace


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

anndante said:


> Shame there don't seem to be any others from the litter on here. Wonder where they all are! I know the breeders kept one sister.


It would be great to find more siblings! We picked Archie up from them at Gordano services. They had 3 more that were being picked up at the same time - 1 I think went to some people in London (or that way?)

They told us then they were keeping one of the girls, they had wanted to keep Archie before anyone came to see the puppies so we were lucky to get 1st pick


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Thanks  in the 2nd picture, there's a diagonal line of apricot coloured 'poos - Archie is the middle one of these
> 
> Such a handsome little fella ... not at all biased ha ha ha


He is gorgeous! I agree  Lovely pictures.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Did you see the pic of Polly in disgrace in the gallery? It's at http://ilovemycockapoo.com/photoplog/index.php?n=709[/url] if you didn't. Today she went in our own pond and got filthy! Does Archie love mud and water? He looks lovely.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha that's a great picture, looks like my Izzie when she's jumped in the beck & had a run through it on walks! The water is filthy so she always looks black! (legs & belly at least anyway haha).


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

anndante said:


> Did you see the pic of Polly in disgrace in the gallery? It's at http://ilovemycockapoo.com/photoplog/index.php?n=709[/url] if you didn't. Today she went in our own pond and got filthy! Does Archie love mud and water? He looks lovely.


Oh my goodness, I cannot believe how much Archie looks like Polly!!! Same eyes, same skinny legs and tail, same sorry-for-themselves look 

So far (and I am touching wood and crossing all my crossables as I say this ) Archie isn't that bothered by water but he loves a bit of mud, rolling around in it is his favourite thing to do ... that or find a bush that has sticky buds on it, he likes to collect them. This photo is taken from just before Christmas, my husband had sat and combed him for ages ... goodness knows where he gets them all from


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh god Izzie is always full of sticky buds! It's awful. But i'd rather her like water than mud haha, much easier to just dry off


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Oh god Izzie is always full of sticky buds! It's awful. But i'd rather her like water than mud haha, much easier to just dry off



Agreed, although now his coat is a bit shorter it's much easier to get him cleaned. Sometimes the mud has dried by the time we get home from a walk, I just brush it out if he's not too stinky  Other times he gets a bath and then gives me the eyes ... those special eyes that only our beloved 'poos have that seem to be full of woe and sorrow


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Ah, Polly found her first sticky bud bush the other day! Was great fun getting them out! She and I have just been having a battle... I got her a new fleece bedding piece for my computer/music room so she could lie on it when she lies there beside me while I'm on the computer.. but she's decided it can't be in that room and keeps carting it off to the front room... good game! Lost track of how many times today I've taken it back when she wasn't looking... and off it gets carted to in front of the gas fire in the front room again!!!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

By the way, Archie doesn't have a thing about towel by any chance, does he? Polly goes mad with them. Trying to dry her with one is a complete nightmare. They are her special play things and she goes loony!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

anndante said:


> By the way, Archie doesn't have a thing about towel by any chance, does he? Polly goes mad with them. Trying to dry her with one is a complete nightmare. They are her special play things and she goes loony!


yes!!! he loves anything like towels: tea towels especially


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

By the way, we've got the same vinyl that is in the latest thumbnail you posted of Archie in our utility room!!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

anndante said:


> By the way, we've got the same vinyl that is in the latest thumbnail you posted of Archie in our utility room!!


really? ha ha ha - are you my secret stalker?!!!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Ah shucks. Thought it was the other way round! lol


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

anndante said:


> Ah shucks. Thought it was the other way round! lol


Ha it could be!!! I'm glad that we've tracked each other down, it's great to share Archie's development with a sibling


----------

